# I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 4, 2008)

I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil



(Brooks, "A Word in Season to Suffering Saints")

"Covetousness, which is idolatry." Colossians 3:5

Covetousness is explicit idolatry.

Covetousness is the darling sin of our nation. 

This leprosy has infected all sorts and ranks of men.

Covetousness being idolatry, and the root of all evil,
is highly provoking to God.

Whatever a man loves most and best—that is his god. 
The covetous man looks upon the riches of the world 
as his heaven—his happiness—his great all. 
His heart is most upon the world,
his thoughts are most upon the world,
his affections are most upon the world,
his discourse is most about the world. 

He who has his mind taken up with the world, and 
chiefly delighted with the world's music—he has also 
his tongue tuned to the same key, and takes his joy 
and comfort in speaking of nothing else but the world 
and worldly things. If the world is in the heart—it will 
break out at the lips. A worldly-minded man speaks 
of nothing but worldly things. "They are of the world, 
therefore they speak of the world," John 4:5. The love 
of this world oils the tongue for worldly discourses, 
and makes men . . .
forget God,
neglect Christ,
despise holiness,
forfeit heaven.

Ah! the time, the thoughts, the strength, the efforts, 
which are spent upon the world, and the things of the 
world; while sinners' souls lie a-bleeding, and eternity 
is hastening upon them! 

I have read of a greedy banker, who was always best 
when he was most in talking of money and the world. 
Being near his death, he was much pressed to make 
his will. Finally he dictates:

First, I bequeath my own soul to the devil
—for being so greedy for the muck of this world!

Secondly, I bequeath my wife's soul to the devil
—for persuading me to this worldly course of life.

Thirdly, I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil
—because he did not show me the danger I lived in, 
nor reprove me for it.

1Ti 6:9 But they that will be rich fall into temptation and a snare, and [into] many foolish and hurtful lusts, which drown men in destruction and perdition.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a keeper.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 4, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> That's a keeper.



That last part was like a kick in the groin. Thank God for these old puritan writings!!!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 4, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Thirdly, I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil
> —because he did not show me the danger I lived in,
> nor reprove me for it.



Brethren,

 for those of us who are pastors, that this may never be said of our ministries.

Thank you for the somber reminder, brother.


----------



## KMK (Jan 4, 2008)

You had me at, "I bequeath my pastor's soul to the devil."


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 4, 2008)

I've saved this one from Watson. Thought it would fit well with what Brooks wrote:


Three worms which often breed in prosperity

(Thomas Watson, "The Lord's Prayer")

"Give us this day our daily bread." Matthew 6:11

To make us content with "daily bread," though God 
straitens us in our allowance, think seriously of the 
danger there is in a high, prosperous condition. 

Some are not content with "daily bread," but desire 
to have their barns filled, and heap up silver as dust; 
which proves a snare to them. "Those who will be rich 
fall into a snare." 1 Tim 6:9. Pride, idleness, and lust--
are three worms which often breed in prosperity. 

Prosperity often deafens the ear against God. "I spoke 
unto you in your prosperity, but you said--I will not hear." 
Jer 22:21. Soft pleasures harden the heart. In the body, 
the more fat--the less vitality. Just so, the more outward 
plenty--often the less piety. 

Prosperity has its honey--and also its sting! Anxious care 
is the evil spirit which haunts the rich man--and will not 
let him rest. When his chests are full of money--his heart 
is full of care, either how to manage or how to increase, 
or how to secure what he has gotten. 

Should this not make us content with that allowance which 
God gives us--if we have daily bread, though not dainties? 
Think of the danger of prosperity! The spreading of a full 
table may be the spreading of a snare! Many have been 
sunk to hell, with golden weights! 

"People who want to get rich fall into temptation and 
a trap and into many foolish and harmful desires that
plunge men into ruin and destruction!" 1 Timothy 6:9. 

The world's golden sands are quicksands, which should 
make us take our daily bread, though it be but coarse, 
contentedly. If we have less prosperity--we have less 
snare. As we lack the rich provisions of the world--so 
we lack their temptations. "If we have food and clothing, 
we will be content with that." 1 Timothy 6:8. 

If God keeps us to a spare diet--if He gives us less of 
temporal things--He has made it up in spiritual things. 
He has given us the Pearl of great price--the Lord Jesus,
who is the quintessence of all good things. To give us 
Christ, is more than if God had given us all the world. 
He can make more worlds--but He has no more Christs 
to bestow. Christ is such a golden mine, that the angels 
cannot dig to the bottom! His riches are unsearchable! 
Ephes. 3:8. From Christ we have justification, adoption 
and glorification!

Consider that it is not having an abundance, which makes 
us content. It is not a fancy cage which will make the bird
sing. Having an abundance may make one less content. 
One staff may help the traveler--but a bundle of staffs 
will be a burden to him. A great estate may be like a 
long trailing garment--more burdensome than useful. 

He who can say, "My God," has enough to rock his 
heart quiet in the lowest condition. What can he lack
--who has the all-sufficient God for his portion!

"Keep your lives free from the love of money and be
content with what you have, because God has said, 
Never will I leave you; never will I forsake you." 
Hebrews 13:5


----------

